# Job offer in Chennai



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi

I've been offered a job in Chennai lately.

I have few questions.

1- How is it like living in Chennai ? Is it an urban city ?
2- Any problems for Muslims to live there? 
3- What is considered to be a high salary there ?
4- What do you expect a single guy to spend over there on food, accommodation, transportation, etc ?
5- How much does it cost to get a car, let's say a 1.8 Honda Civic or Toyota Corolla ?
6- Will UAE's driving license be accepted to issue a local driving license ?

That's all for now.


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

amaksoud said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been offered a job in Chennai lately.
> 
> ...


Chennai is metro city in India . You might face some problem as you dont know the local language but any indian city is managebale . Lifestyle , depends on you and its heavily overcrowded too. Hope you dont get fear of crowd as all indian cities are crowded .
There is no discrimination of any religion or race in india.There are mosques every where.
Average indian salary is 50000 rupees per month for single guy . Average salary for family would be 12 lakhs rupees per annum .
Food 5k - 12 k depending on your diet , accomodation 10k to 30k .
Transportion , it is a must to have own bike or car as all indian cities are crowded like packed tin of sardines.
Honda civic is 11 lakhs rupees is india . Second hand civic u would get in 7 L.


----------



## harun55 (Apr 18, 2012)

I think there is no problem to work in Chennai as it is metro city and everything available there.


----------

